# On the note of usernames.



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Isn't it funny how everyone has a different username that they use aside from their name? As in, they have some name that they like, and no one else has thought of. I went wandering through the Welcome forum and saw all these cool usernames. It's funny that everone has something unique to attach to.

What's the coolest username you've seen today?

Mine was @DancingCat


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Dunno, haven't really seen anything too exciting yet.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I like @_Jabberbroccoli_'s screen name a lot for some reason. I also like @_timeless, @paper lilies, _and @_Kayness_' screen names.

Eta: These aren't new members, just names I've always really liked.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Owfin has an epic name, in my opinion. I also like @Some Kind of Blue. There's a lot of others, too. ^_^


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Why thank you @Enfpleasantly! I think your username is very cute and creative.

Other usernames that I have come across that I like are: 
@Eerie, @kaleidoscope, @Ace Face, @viva, @Etherea, @firedell, @Promethea, @Kayness and @aconite.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Longdove, @adverseaffects, @cityofcircuits, @knittigan, @paper lilies, @Lachesis, @ethylester, @Absurdist, @basementbugs, @DarwinsBastard (LMAO), @eyenexepee, @Ace Face, @ii V I, @bromide. 

There's probably a lot more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

@Promethea @Psyphon @magnificentBastard


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

A few that come to mind i like.

@MsBossyPants @DarkWarrior @KookyTookie @Surreal Snake @Promethea @Falling Leaves @n2freedom


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

@lolthevoidlol @paper lilies @Surreal Snake @Ćerulean @adverseaffects @basementbugs @Eerie @Zeptometer @Coccinellidae @Zombie Devil Duckie @OrangeAppled @Happy about Nothing. @oxytocinjunkie @funcoolname @Enfpleasantly @Minesweeper Queen @holyrockthrower @IAmOrangeToday @JamieBond @Consistently Inconsistent

and probably some other people I forgot to mention.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Julia Bell said:


> I also like @_Some Kind of Blue_.


Credit goes to me and deadmau5 there.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

@aconite I use this name for everything. Sometimes I have to use the UK spelling, but I've kinda taken Zeptometer as a second name by now.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

my favorites:
@pinkrasputin @madhatter @vryptex @AbioticPrime @Surreal Snake @pretty.Odd @Dark Romantic @Duck_of_Death @ElectricSparkle @MexicasianNinja @MsBossyPants @redhotchips @Souled In @Swordsman of Mana @dealwithit @Endless Sorcerer

and others that I cannot remember...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

In no order: @_timeless_ @_funcoolname_ @_Nyx_ @_Chilln_ @_Conscience_ @_DreamStepper_ @_Happy about Nothing._ @_Toska_ @_truth.pride.love_ @_Queen_ Of Leaves @_ethylester_ @_entropy_ @_Azure Bass_ @_Listener_ @_TreeBob_ @_Harley_ @_Morality_ @_Bast_ @_emerald sea_ @_Hypersensitivity_ @_Collossus_ @_theorycraft_ @_FiNe SiTe_ @_Vivid Melody_ @_Enki_ @_Lance_ @Silhouetree @_Kysinor_ @_ambience_ @_Surreal Breakfast_ @_thewindlistens_ @_Happy_ @_Trope_ @_Muta_tio N0menis @_Teatowel Wrangler_ @_Flatlander_ @_nevermore_ @_Frosty_ @_Nomenclature_ @_Kyrielle_ @_dejavu_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ElectricSparkle_ @Napoletic @_SubarcticINFP_ @_Indigo Aria_* @*nádej @Eerie @_Agent Blackout_ @_amethyst_butterfly_ @_sonicdrink_ @Nears @_xrevolutionx_ @_possiBri_ @_saltare_ @_Ntuitive_ @_Outcode_ @_Quin Sabe_ @_Wake_ @_entpreter_ @_clever_ Waffle @_calysco_ @_Kevinaswell_ @_Jerick_ @_ozu_ @_Lady Nurture_ @_Paradox1987_ @_Liminality_ @_Goodewitch_ @HorribleAsthete @_viva_ @_hoom_ @_pericles_ @_LimeDegree_ @_Lost in Oblivion_ @_L'Empereur_ @_Miss Scarlet_ @_ver_million @_Metaplanar_ @_d_arnold_ @_Cool Breeze_ @_EmotionallyTonedGeometry_ @_Thrifty Walrus_ @_Riy_ @_Lilsnowy_ @_Malovane_ @_mushr00m_ @_Jamie.Ether_ @_Antrist_ @_Kriash_ @_Darkestblue_ @_Oleas_ @_Grey_ @_ForsakenMe_ @_overand_ @_Humilis Curator_ @_Humaning_ @_Mr. _CafeBot @_screamofconscious_ @_Infrared_ @_Eylrid_ @_The Vizier_ @_Khys_ @_OrangeAppled_ @_Cover3_ @_Aether_


This is what close to four years of using this site has procured my imagination.​


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm just waiting for someone to quote this. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Ćerulean;2481828 said:


> In no order:
> 
> This is what close to four years of using this site has procured my imagination.​


Merci beaucoup


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks for the mention. :happy::happy::happy:



Ćerulean;2481828 said:


> In no order: @_timeless_ @_funcoolname_ @_Nyx_ @_Chilln_ @_Conscience_ @_DreamStepper_ @_Happy about Nothing._ @_Toska_ @_truth.pride.love_ @_Queen_ Of Leaves @_ethylester_ @_entropy_ @_Azure Bass_ @_Listener_ @_TreeBob_ @_Harley_ @_Morality_ @_Bast_ @_emerald sea_ @_Hypersensitivity_ @_Collossus_ @_theorycraft_ @_FiNe SiTe_ @_Vivid Melody_ @_Enki_ @_Lance_ @Silhouetree @_Kysinor_ @_ambience_ @_Surreal Breakfast_ @_thewindlistens_ @_Happy_ @_Trope_ @_Muta_tio N0menis @_Teatowel Wrangler_ @_Flatlander_ @_nevermore_ @_Frosty_ @_Nomenclature_ @_Kyrielle_ @_dejavu_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ElectricSparkle_ @Napoletic @_SubarcticINFP_ @_Indigo Aria_* @*nádej @Eerie @_Agent Blackout_ @_amethyst_butterfly_ @_sonicdrink_ @Nears @_xrevolutionx_ @_possiBri_ @_saltare_ @_Ntuitive_ @_Outcode_ @_Quin Sabe_ @_Wake_ @_entpreter_ @_clever_ Waffle @_calysco_ @_Kevinaswell_ @_Jerick_ @_ozu_ @_Lady Nurture_ @_Paradox1987_ @_Liminality_ @_Goodewitch_ @HorribleAsthete @_viva_ @_hoom_ @_pericles_ @_LimeDegree_ @_Lost in Oblivion_ @_L'Empereur_ @_Miss Scarlet_ @_ver_million @_Metaplanar_ @_d_arnold_ @_Cool Breeze_ @_EmotionallyTonedGeometry_ @_Thrifty Walrus_ @_Riy_ @_Lilsnowy_ @_Malovane_ @_mushr00m_ @_Jamie.Ether_ @_Antrist_ @_Kriash_ @_Darkestblue_ @_Oleas_ @_Grey_ @_ForsakenMe_ @_overand_ @_Humilis Curator_ @_Humaning_ @_Mr. _CafeBot @_screamofconscious_ @_Infrared_ @_Eylrid_ @_The Vizier_ @_Khys_ @_OrangeAppled_ @_Cover3_ @_Aether_
> 
> 
> This is what close to four years of using this site has procured my imagination.​


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm glad my user name impacted someone lol. Top 3 coolest names of people I've talked to multiple times. Gold, Silver, Bronze here we go.

I am honored to give out the awards to the following usernames:

1. @_InsanityRemix_
2. @_HorribleAesthete_
3. @_Jawz_

Congratulations 

Other usernames to mention that come to mind.
@_SillaSY_, @_Vivid Melody_, @_GoodOldDreamer_, @_Zech_, @_Lost in Oblivion_ @_emerald sea_ @_The King Of Dreams_ @_Miss Scarlet_ o_o @_SilverMoon_ @_LimeDegree_ @_Navis Amoris_ @_Lady Nurture_ @_unico_ @_Goodewitch_ @_Grac3_ @_Ace Face_ @TreeBob @_DirtySmilez_ @_life_IsAGame @_Btmangan_

Too tired to think of anyone else.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Ćerulean;2481828 said:


> In no order: @_timeless_ @_funcoolname_ @_Nyx_ @_Chilln_ @_Conscience_ @_DreamStepper_ @_Happy about Nothing._ @_Toska_ @_truth.pride.love_ @_Queen_ Of Leaves @_ethylester_ @_entropy_ @_Azure Bass_ @_Listener_ @_TreeBob_ @_Harley_ @_Morality_ @_Bast_ @_emerald sea_ @_Hypersensitivity_ @_Collossus_ @_theorycraft_ @_FiNe SiTe_ @_Vivid Melody_ @_Enki_ @_Lance_ @Silhouetree @_Kysinor_ @_ambience_ @_Surreal Breakfast_ @_thewindlistens_ @_Happy_ @_Trope_ @_Muta_tio N0menis @_Teatowel Wrangler_ @_Flatlander_ @_nevermore_ @_Frosty_ @_Nomenclature_ @_Kyrielle_ @_dejavu_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ElectricSparkle_ @Napoletic @_SubarcticINFP_ @_Indigo Aria_* @*nádej @Eerie @_Agent Blackout_ @_amethyst_butterfly_ @_sonicdrink_ @Nears @_xrevolutionx_ @_possiBri_ @_saltare_ @_Ntuitive_ @_Outcode_ @_Quin Sabe_ @_Wake_ @_entpreter_ @_clever_ Waffle @_calysco_ @_Kevinaswell_ @_Jerick_ @_ozu_ @_Lady Nurture_ @_Paradox1987_ @_Liminality_ @_Goodewitch_ @HorribleAsthete @_viva_ @_hoom_ @_pericles_ @_LimeDegree_ @_Lost in Oblivion_ @_L'Empereur_ @_Miss Scarlet_ @_ver_million @_Metaplanar_ @_d_arnold_ @_Cool Breeze_ @_EmotionallyTonedGeometry_ @_Thrifty Walrus_ @_Riy_ @_Lilsnowy_ @_Malovane_ @_mushr00m_ @_Jamie.Ether_ @_Antrist_ @_Kriash_ @_Darkestblue_ @_Oleas_ @_Grey_ @_ForsakenMe_ @_overand_ @_Humilis Curator_ @_Humaning_ @_Mr. _CafeBot @_screamofconscious_ @_Infrared_ @_Eylrid_ @_The Vizier_ @_Khys_ @_OrangeAppled_ @_Cover3_ @_Aether_
> 
> 
> This is what close to four years of using this site has procured my imagination.​


Thank you to my favorite color.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

@Indigo Aria @NingenExp @Delphyne @Mendi the ISFJ @RyRyMini @TheYellow

They either roll off the tongue, have cool mechanics/structure, or are unprecedentedly simplistic.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

@Binge Thinker @Onomatopoeia @clever Waffle @cityofcircuits @ImminentThunder @Eleventeenth @Spades @Crapazoid @Berdudget @cannabalisticgummybear @ElectricSparkle @Theyknow @Dark Romantic @the3rdpower @WindowLicker @Napoleptic @StraightCrushin @Aßbiscuits @WamphyriThrall @ap3rson @Psychosmurf @celticstained @Zerosum @absentminded @RogueWave @My Sweet Stalin @SpilledMilk @GodsFavAtheist @screamofconscious @pretty.Odd @lyricalnuisance @IndyAnnaJoan @Feral sheep @Peripheral @Neon Slinky @timeless @Scruffy @Fizz @DarkSideOfLight @anarchitektur @Awakening @Citizen of the World @ugivemepuppies @Third Engine @William I am

Entertaining, cool/intriguing, and/or clever. I'm sure I left people out, so I apologize if I didn't mention you.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

emerald sea said:


> @shesellseashells is a cool username that shows up in some older threads. i only know some of these people, but there are SO many other amusing, creative, or beautiful-sounding usernames i've seen posts from on this forum, like ~
> @Aelthwyn @Agent Blackout @basementbugs @bellisaurius @Berdudget @Binge Thinker @Brainteaser @Celtic Dreams @Cerulean @choccrunchie @Chrysantheist @cityofcircuits @Cloudlight @Dear Sigmund @dulcinea @DustyDrill @Dwyn The Bioluminescent @ENTJam @Etherea @eyenexepee @Falling Leaves @ForsakenMe @Gnothi Seauton @Happy about Nothing. @HorribleAesthete @IAmOrangeToday @IcyShiv @inextricable @jennandtonic @kaleidoscope @Kharyzmatiq @Knight_In_Rags @KokuroNya @Lady Nurture @Le9acyMuse @liliki @Liminality @lullabyblossom @Malovane @Mankaroni @MegaTuxRacer @natamalie @NineTypesOfLight @Nobleheart @Ntuitive @ohnoezitsjoez @ohTOMICho @OrangeAppled @oxytocinjunkie @paper lilies @Psychosmurf @Poet Identity @pretyhowtown @Promethea @RRRoooaaaRRR @Seamaid @Shield of Light @SillaSY @silverlark @splint3r @theflavouroflife @TheWaffle @Tsuki
> @ununpentium @VenusianMizu @Vivid Melody @waitwhat... @WhereAreMyKeys @wondersueak @Worriedfunction @YourVeryFlesh @Zilchopincho
> 
> :happy:


You should be getting a thanks in 3..... 2..... 1...... NOW! Anyone mentioned here should thank @emerald sea!


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought the name @4 others was really clever. I also like the names of @Angelic Gardevoir, @Promethea, vivacissimamente (@viva), @Psychosmurf, and @Napoleptic.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Off the top of my head and in no parituclar order, I admire these usernames: @_timeless_ @_Seven of Cups_ @_Khys_ @_BlackMamba_ @_AbioticPrime_ @_kaleidoscope_ @_Miss Scarlet_ @_ForsakenMe_ @_fourtines_ @_paintfish_ @_Sparkle_ @_Calvaire_ @_Mulberries_ @_Ace Face_ @_Enfpleasantly_ @_Some Kind of Blue_ @_Paulie_ @_Lala_ @_DragonflyBlue_ @_Dalien_ @_viva_ @_Monkey King_ @_Souled In_ @_BlissfulDreams_ @_armika_armika_ @_Absurdist_ @_OrangeAppled_ @_Promethea_ @_Ramysa_ @_madhatter_ @_paper lilies_ @_MyDarkAngel_ @_MuChApArAdOx_ @_Life.Is.A.Game_ @_Vivid Melody_ @eternal_horizon and @_IcarusDreams_

Some of you, I have also mentioned in the avatars I admire post, so FEEL EXTRA SPECIAL!!!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@AbioticPrime, @Arclight and @L'Empereur have awesome user names!


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

@Agent Blackout @emerald sea

Awe shucks 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

emerald sea said:


> lol, it does feel like totally un-earned thanks...  ooOoOps


Oh please, you deserve a million thanks just for being you  *cheesy but true moment*


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Vivid Melody said:


> Oh please, you deserve a million thanks just for being you  *cheesy but true moment*


you are so sweet! but i could say the exact same thing about you, and it would actually be deserved!! there are so many people on this forum who you have quietly, behind-the-scenes, cheered up, listened to, encouraged, understood and been patient with, and taken your time to counsel and help via private message, all because you care.  and you are so humble that you never want the credit to be given to you. you are so well-loved around our forum, and with very good reason. 

i really hope this didn't embarrass you.

oh, and by the way - to stay on the thread topic - i love your username! 
wait, i already said that...oops xD

*runs away and hides in shyness since i already unintentionally drew way too much attention to myself in this thread*


----------



## INFJigsaw (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate my username. How do I go about changing it? I have sent 6 or 7 messages to 'contact us' over the last few weeks requesting a name change but haven't yet received a reply. I would be very grateful for any advice on this


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I always thought the username @_Agape_ was simply amazing once I knew the meaning behind her (his?) name. 

And of course, can't forget Promethea who's a pretty cool person too. (I'm not going to give her a mention because she's received a few dozen already.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

emerald sea said:


> lol, it does feel like totally un-earned thanks...  ooOoOps
> 
> p.s. maybe i will go back and take out the "mentions"


I don't believe in "unearned thanks" lol


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> I don't believe in "unearned thanks" lol


There's an "unearned thanks" for you. lol


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> @_AbioticPrime_, @_Arclight_ and @_L'Empereur_ have awesome user names!


Wow, I'm flattered considering I don't think you and I have interacted before.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

AbioticPrime said:


> Wow, I'm flattered considering I don't think you and I have interacted before.


The journey of a 1,000 miles begins with 1 step..... Let's start walkin', buddy! :happy:


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I always thought the username @_Agape_ was simply amazing once I knew the meaning behind her (his?) name.


Souls don't have genre  although in most of my lifetimes I have been a women, I give you that @MNiS . The pinkness in my last avatar also didn't help even a bit in regards to my actual genre..although it was a beautiful painting. Love is seem more as an expression of female energy but it is actually the result of the merge between the male and female energies...hence my avatar. The new one represents the same theme also ;p.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Agape said:


> Souls don't have genre  although in most of my lifetimes I have been a women, I give you that @_MNiS_ . The pinkness in my last avatar also didn't help even a bit in regards to my actual genre..although it was a beautiful painting. Love is seem more as an expression of female energy but it is actually the result of the merge between the male and female energies...hence my avatar. The new one represents the same theme also ;p.


I have no idea what you're talking about half of the time, but OK.

I know you're going to go into excruciating detail over some meta philosophical topic so I'll probably just be nodding politely while having no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

@_emerald sea_ D'awwwww thank you! *hugs* I love yours, too!

Now that I think about it, I also have a list of names I love:
@_CharmedParadox22_
@_ohTOMICho_ 
@_Enki_ 
@_SillaSY_ 
@_Vivid Melody_ 
@_Lady Nurture_
@_Ashcancowgirl_ 
@_bubbleboy_ 
@_knittigan_ 
@_ohnoezitsjoez_ 
@_Ace Face_
@_Chiiyuu_

:happy:


----------



## bubbleboy (Sep 28, 2010)

@VenusianMizu

Thank you for the compliment...your name seems quite exotic and it sounds nice too =)


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

While all else just try, @Stephen just Do. What makes it unique is the originality and lack of superficial pretentiousness, a misunderstood genius way ahead of his time. It's brilliant.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

INFJigsaw said:


> I hate my username. How do I go about changing it? I have sent 6 or 7 messages to 'contact us' over the last few weeks requesting a name change but haven't yet received a reply. I would be very grateful for any advice on this


http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/70904-name-changes.html


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

*waits for my name to be mentioned*

:crying:


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Seconding @RyRyMini


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

@emerald sea 


Ngawwwwwwwwhhhh shucks :blushed: Lol, I'm guessing you've been bombarded with the love and thankings ^^.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

Pete The Lich said:


> *waits for my name to be mentioned*
> 
> :crying:


Personally, I rather like this @Pete The Lich fellow. Liches are always a good time!


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

@Pete The Lich I like your avatar verrrrrrry much. We need one of these threads, but for avatars.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

JamieBond said:


> @_Pete The Lich_ I like your avatar verrrrrrry much. We need one of these threads, but for avatars.


agh i cant thank it enough


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

@FiNe SiTe is probably the coolest one I've seen so far.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> *waits for my name to be mentioned*
> 
> :crying:


 @Pete The Lich's username is a total usernamegasm! Simply BRILLIANT. Orgasmic!


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Pete The Lich_'s username is a total usernamegasm! Simply BRILLIANT. Orgasmic!


-has the sudden urge to second-

SECONDING! >:O


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Miss @Dwyn The Bioluminescent, speak for yourself ! What an epic, epic username. :shocked:


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

Lmao. I daresay it's an extension of my epic, epic personality >;]

I do like that your username @_kaleidoscope_ brings me back to my childhood. Although now the word kaleidoscope manages to infer a lot more rather than simply remind me of a cylinder with such pretty pretty patterns :3 Tis all good ^^


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> Lmao. I daresay it's an extension of my epic, epic personality >;]
> 
> I do like that your username @_kaleidoscope_ brings me back to my childhood lol. Although now the word kaleidoscope manages to infer a lot more rather than simply remind me of a cylinder with such pretty pretty patterns :3 Tis all good ^^


I suppose my avvy completely ruined that association with your childhood, didn't it?  Hahaha.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> I suppose my avvy completely ruined that association with your childhood, didn't it?  Hahaha.


Sheild my childhood! Shielditnowweh! :shocked:


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Pete The Lich_'s username is a total usernamegasm! Simply BRILLIANT. Orgasmic!











:happy:​


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

emerald sea said:


> @ shesellseashells is a cool username that shows up in some older threads. i only know some of these people, but there are SO many other amusing, creative, or beautiful-sounding usernames i've seen posts from on this forum, like ~


My username dates back to my online gaming days of junior high. Back then I was a wee lad with no cash who wanted to spend some time playing computer games. I found out about the free online game Runescape. I made an account and when asked to create a username I eccentrically chose Zilcho for no reason whatsoever other than I liked the way it sounded.
Fast forward a couple of years to the rise of the Xbox 360. I naturally chose Zilcho as my gamer tag, but Hark! "That gamertag is already in use." What was I to do? Well, I thought about it and found that pincho rhymed with Zilcho and also carried the underlying meaning of no pinching which I suppose no one likes pinching. Thus the emergence of my permanent online persona Zilchopincho!


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

My username is written in drow language and is the name on my main D&D character. It's also closely related to the history of the character. It's a composite name that has two words on it to form the whole name (prefix and suffix) in accordance to drow grammatical rules... so on and so forth... I won't bore you with all the details. 

Ilphithra translates into: Emerald Dragon


----------



## Cool Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Ćerulean;2483790 said:


> Why is it your favorite color? Story time with Cool Breeze.


Blue is beautiful

I do not know why it is my favorite, just that it stimulates the greatest pleasure in me visually, aurally, and emotionally. Blue can be both bold and calming, cool and inspirational, natural and modern, ancient and futuristic, royally aloof or baby soft, dark as night or the canopy of a bright summer day. Blue can be found in an azure sky, an aquamarine sea, or turquoise in the desert. 

Blue is a primary color, flirting with yellow, but mostly living with red. It is the father of earthly green and regal purple. Blue stands out in anything from a Renaissance painting to a Tuareg scarf. It is as rare and precious as sapphire or as common and comfortable as denim. Blue has its own specific form of music, and influences many more. For me, blue is true. What about you?


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Some usernames I've seen around, that I think are pretty awesome:
@Enfpleasantly @JamieBond @AbioticPrime @Kayness @MuChApArAdOx


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Feb 2, 2011)

@KindOfBlue06 sorry for the late reply i haven't been on in a long time. but thanks for mentioning me  made me so happy! im glad you like my username, yours is pretty too.

i have noticed something, a lot of infps have "blue" in their username...interesting coincidence?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks @DragonflyBlue ! I was going through an old post just now actually and saw your username and thought about you. then you mentioned me! SYNCHRONICITY!?!?!? Yeah INFPs are usually pretty Blue.


----------



## Nyx (Aug 11, 2011)

Ćerulean;2481828 said:


> In no order: @_timeless_ @_funcoolname_ @_Nyx_ @_Chilln_ @_Conscience_ @_DreamStepper_ @_Happy about Nothing._ @_Toska_ @_truth.pride.love_ @_Queen_ Of Leaves @_ethylester_ @_entropy_ @_Azure Bass_ @_Listener_ @_TreeBob_ @_Harley_ @_Morality_ @_Bast_ @_emerald sea_ @_Hypersensitivity_ @_Collossus_ @_theorycraft_ @_FiNe SiTe_ @_Vivid Melody_ @_Enki_ @_Lance_ @Silhouetree @_Kysinor_ @_ambience_ @_Surreal Breakfast_ @_thewindlistens_ @_Happy_ @_Trope_ @_Muta_tio N0menis @_Teatowel Wrangler_ @_Flatlander_ @_nevermore_ @_Frosty_ @_Nomenclature_ @_Kyrielle_ @_dejavu_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ElectricSparkle_ @Napoletic @_SubarcticINFP_ @_Indigo Aria_* @*nádej @Eerie @_Agent Blackout_ @_amethyst_butterfly_ @_sonicdrink_ @Nears @_xrevolutionx_ @_possiBri_ @_saltare_ @_Ntuitive_ @_Outcode_ @_Quin Sabe_ @_Wake_ @_entpreter_ @_clever_ Waffle @_calysco_ @_Kevinaswell_ @_Jerick_ @_ozu_ @_Lady Nurture_ @_Paradox1987_ @_Liminality_ @_Goodewitch_ @HorribleAsthete @_viva_ @_hoom_ @_pericles_ @_LimeDegree_ @_Lost in Oblivion_ @_L'Empereur_ @_Miss Scarlet_ @_ver_million @_Metaplanar_ @_d_arnold_ @_Cool Breeze_ @_EmotionallyTonedGeometry_ @_Thrifty Walrus_ @_Riy_ @_Lilsnowy_ @_Malovane_ @_mushr00m_ @_Jamie.Ether_ @_Antrist_ @_Kriash_ @_Darkestblue_ @_Oleas_ @_Grey_ @_ForsakenMe_ @_overand_ @_Humilis Curator_ @_Humaning_ @_Mr. _CafeBot @_screamofconscious_ @_Infrared_ @_Eylrid_ @_The Vizier_ @_Khys_ @_OrangeAppled_ @_Cover3_ @_Aether_
> 
> 
> This is what close to four years of using this site has procured my imagination.​


Why thankyou ;D


----------



## Pitchblend (Mar 18, 2012)

Some usernames I found interesting. No particular order:

@EmotionallyTonedGeometry @Surreal Breakfast @Swordsman of Mana @Armageddon_Wasteland @Consistently Inconsistent @Indigo Aria @Angelic Gardevoir @Kyandigaru

That's all for now.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

I barely take notes of the nicknames, unless they say something really interesting. And... well, mine used to be a capital of a used-to-be country


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

I've always like the sound of these usernames: @GoodOldDreamer @Vivid Melody @emerald sea @Goodewitch

To name a few that have always stood out as pleasant users (many others do as well but I tend to forget names often)


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, to be mentioned along side of those three wonderful ladies? I feel honored! :blushed:

Hmm... let's see. @ohnoezitsjoez stands out to me, because that's how I'd greet a friend named Joe. "Oh noes! It's Joes!" :wink:


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I always loved @Eloise @saffron @Nafatali @Eerie . . . simple, not a pain in the ass to tag, but still enough to display personality. And they all have nice sounds.

Of course, I'm forgetting loads of lovely names, but I've always paid far more attention to the avatars.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2012)

Gotta get down on @Friday @Friday....



(that's not actually why I chose this name)


----------



## ugivemepuppies (Feb 16, 2011)

possiBri said:


> @Binge Thinker @Onomatopoeia @clever Waffle @cityofcircuits @ImminentThunder @Eleventeenth @Spades @Crapazoid @Berdudget @cannabalisticgummybear @ElectricSparkle @Theyknow @Dark Romantic @the3rdpower @WindowLicker @Napoleptic @StraightCrushin @Aßbiscuits @WamphyriThrall @ap3rson @Psychosmurf @celticstained @Zerosum @absentminded @RogueWave @My Sweet Stalin @SpilledMilk @GodsFavAtheist @screamofconscious @pretty.Odd @lyricalnuisance @IndyAnnaJoan @Feral sheep @Peripheral @Neon Slinky @timeless @Scruffy @Fizz @DarkSideOfLight @anarchitektur @Awakening @Citizen of the World @ugivemepuppies @Third Engine @William I am
> 
> Entertaining, cool/intriguing, and/or clever. I'm sure I left people out, so I apologize if I didn't mention you.


Gasp! Thank you so much for mentioning me ^_^ I really appreciate the love. I need to start going on personality cafe again. I feel like I've missed so much over the past couple of months of being super busy with school!


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

INFJigsaw said:


> I hate my username. How do I go about changing it? I have sent 6 or 7 messages to 'contact us' over the last few weeks requesting a name change but haven't yet received a reply. I would be very grateful for any advice on this


I accidentally used my real name when I started, but I was told to pm Happy about it, and he changed it for me.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

I really like the usernames @_Promethea_, @_knittigan_, and @_Boss_.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll have to disagree with the part where no one else has thought of it. These says on many places you can only get your username accepted if you smash the keyboard with your head when choosing a username.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Diphenhydramine, you made my day with that username. ^_^


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

A cool username I've seen today is @Humaning. The way you can form verbs out of nouns in English is ftw.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Probably Not said:


> A cool username I've seen today is @Humaning. The way you can form verbs out of nouns in English is ftw.


Yes, it's not my native language but I love its flexibility. BTW your avatar is one of my favorite things on this website. That cat's expression fits perfectly too!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Humaning said:


> Yes, it's not my native language but I love its flexibility. BTW your avatar is one of my favorite things on this website. That cat's expression fits perfectly too!


Mischievous cat, meet colorful, noble lion.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Probably Not said:


> Mischievous cat, meet colorful, noble lion.


Shall we frolick onto our land of feline riverie?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Humaning said:


> Shall we frolick onto our land of feline riverie?


 @_Meow_. (Speaking of cool usernames.)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

@Elaminopy.

I didn't realize the cleverness until I heard the name pronounced.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably Not said:


> @_Elaminopy_.
> 
> I didn't realize the cleverness until I heard the name pronounced.


I wonder if my username would have received more honorable mentions if I went by my normal username of Idec Sdawkminn.


----------

